# Broken Water Heater



## KevinDeb124 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, We have a 2005 Jayco 32 foot Travel Trailer. Our water heater has a crack.
What are our options? Has anyone else had this happen?

A dealer told my husband he could probly get it welded. Has anyone done this?

The heaters we have found range from 300-600. Was hoping to find a better price. That was at Camping World and Camper 


Any ideas or help would be greatly appreicated

Thank you


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Weld a water heater? I've never heard of this. But I've heard of dealers lying and not knowing what they need to know and I would believe that first.

It would depend on the model of the water heater, where the crack is located and what caused the crack. Since these causes are so numerous, I'm not sure I'd be willing to repair something like this that might cause a failure somewhere else. The next failure might be worse. If used correctly these devices are supposed to be pretty durable and if one fails like that I would think it might fail like that again. For example, a water heater might crack because the pressure relief valve doesn't work correctly.

I am handy enough and would buy a replacement after noting the capacity and try to get the same features. For example, if it's dual system (elec. & propane) and that the fittings are the same and located in the same place. If you get a larger unit it might not fit. If the fittings aren't similar you might have the extra expense and hassle of running new wires, plumbing and the like.

I would shop around including searching the internet for the best price. Don't forget to factor in shipping costs and time.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*water heater crack*

I think I would get the name and model number of your WH and google that in and I'm sure you'll get quite a few hits on suppliers and prices. I believe that these RV water heaters are fairly common. One thing we learned from our first toy hauler is a basic unit with only a pilot light is a pain to live with and I was waiting for it to expire so I could upgrade to an electrically ignited one but we traded it for a bigger toy hauler that had that plus the option of using AC.


----------

